# The Orchid Digest- Vol. 82-4



## tomkalina (Oct 28, 2018)

The Paphiopedilum Issue. Not only does it contain an Annotated Checklist of The Paphiopedilum Species by Harold Koopowitz, but also his concise and thoughtful analysis of what’s wrong with CITES. If you’re not currently subscribing to OD, please do so now. The Paphiopedilum Issue by itself is worth the price of $39 per year.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Tom,

I sure like to have my hands on a copy of that issue. And I very much wish I could have kept my subscription to OD, but last year I was more or less forced to stop my subscription, because international payment to the OD is a serious pain. And I'm not the only one having this problem.

(See earlier thread.)


All the best,

Rob


----------



## dpiratetim (Oct 29, 2018)

This issue is an excellent reference as both the species descriptions and the accompanying pictures make identification quite simple. Harold did an exceptional job explaining the subtle differences between the myriad members of the villosum-gratrixianum complex, convincing me to relabel a handful of plants. He is definitely becoming less of a 'lumper' and more of a 'splitter' and I am starting to do the same. Any excuse to buy more plants...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2018)

Pirates!?


----------



## tenman (Nov 14, 2018)

Is there any way to just buy a copy of that issue?


----------



## chrismende (Nov 14, 2018)

Tom, I completely agree! This issue is amazing! I had no idea so many new species were now described! Very exciting.
All the articles are excellent, and the photos and descriptions of identifying features are very well done. Overall, an outstanding addition to the world of Paphiopedilum.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 15, 2018)

Tenman - Not sure, but I think the Paph. Species issue itself is worth the $39 annual subscription.


----------



## Rockbend (Nov 15, 2018)

tenman said:


> Is there any way to just buy a copy of that issue?



You can buy that issue alone for $40 - or if you order before December 1, you get that issue and 3 more (a subscription) for $39.

That issue is a must-have for Paph species lovers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 16, 2018)

Its excellent


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 19, 2018)

I just made a 1 year subscription. Can't wait to get my hands on that issue.
Sure hope customs won't grab it, and put extra charges on it.


----------

